# No name and/or group mapping for uid,gid:(0,0)



## balanga (May 19, 2021)

How should I best resolve such permissions on a network drive?

I'm moving files to an NFS share whose ownership is nobody:nogroup . Can't remember how the ownership was set up in the first place. I just get a warning when moving files although the move is done successfully.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2021)

If you have an NFS share _without_ a `-maproot` anything that's written by root  will show up as 'nobody'.


```
In the absence of -maproot and -mapall options, remote accesses by root
     will result in using a credential of -2:-2.  All other users will be
     mapped to their remote credential.
```

-2:-2 translates to 

```
nobody:*:65534:65534:Unprivileged user:/nonexistent:/usr/sbin/nologin
```
and

```
nobody:*:65534:
```
Not sure how you got 'nogroup':

```
nogroup:*:65533:
```

If you really must write to that share as root and have those files owned by root then set `-maproot=0`. But beware of the security implications.


----------



## zirias@ (May 19, 2021)

This is really too little information. Just some general stuff: "plain" NFS is pretty insecure, it just relies on UID/GID being the same on the client and the server. To slightly mitigate the risk with that simplistic scheme, UID/GID 0 (root) is mapped to something else. You can control the behavior in /etc/exports, see exports(5).


----------



## balanga (May 19, 2021)

The share in question is a backup area I use when backing up via Clonezilla which is started from a PXE server.

Getting Clonezilla to work like that was a struggle in the first place, I was just pleased that it would dump images somewhere. Now that it does, I'll try and work out the correct permissions .


----------

